# double betrayal



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi folks,
So my unfaithful husband is making plans to move close to his gf and is trying to be nice about the kids, blah blah blah, liar liar liar....
He asked for my help in making an appointment on line, said he couldn't get it to work. So I did it. And the stupid boy left his FB open-again. Only there on the screen was a message from MY sister, sending nude photos of herself to him. I don't know if she is such an opportunist that she did this after I shared the news that we are separating, or if it has been going on all along. How could my own family do this? Is there no one I can trust anymore? Its not that I'm upset about H cheating, even more than I knew about, because we are done. It's my sister. I really really hate most people right now. I don't think I will ever trust anyone ever again.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

WOW. First let me address the trust issue. Based on my name you can image that my answer might be "no you cant trust anyone". I've thought that for a while. Then I thought I could trust my H. Wrong. But this-just wow. Im so so sorry. Have you and your sis always had a strained relationship?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

ouch

so sorry to hear that

consider exposing sis to your parents


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> ouch
> 
> so sorry to hear that
> 
> consider exposing sis to your parents


Like yesterday.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

My sister and I have never been really close, but no problems. And never anything at all like this. Both are parents died a few years ago.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I assume sis is single?

well I would cut her out of your life as painful as that is, that's a huge betrayal no matter if it was pre or post separation


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Send her bf/husband the pictures fro your H's account. If not for legal repercussions, I would post them on her wall from your H's account.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

You know the part that really bites is that 15 years ago I helped her through her divorce with a cheating husband. She would have taken him back, but he wanted to go to the OW. Guess fidelity doesn't mean anything to her.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Man. Just sleazy. Your WS is getting more validation that he is "the man". I would let the GF know about it, send her the pics and let the chips fall where ever. 

If it was me those pics would have been saved, anything on his FB would have been saved and I would have opened a cheaterville.com acount on both of them. Just me.

The OM in my WS's affair has his own cheaterville.com account and as of last week I have had over 1.1 million hits. 

Gives me a little joy.


----------

